# Recommend me an immersion blender



## Luftmensch (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi KKF,

Home cook here. Been through several cheap immersion blenders over the years. I'd like to replace our broken one with something that will last. I am not really seeking features and attachments... just something that will do its primary job!

On the one hand, maybe the higher end consumer blenders would have the longevity I seek. I read reviews that indicate these products aren't as durable as the price tags might suggest. Since I often read negative reviews to see why products are 'bad', perhaps the negative comments are a case of poor quality control. On the other hand, a bit of extra money enters the small scale commercial bracket. Products like the Robot Coupe Micromix - which would probably last my lifetime (although very, very pricey for a home immersion blender!).

What do you think? Do any of you use one of the smaller commercial immersion blenders at home?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## juice (Aug 2, 2020)

Been using a good old Bamix for years, and it does get used a fair bit. They seem to be fine as long as you don't bang them on the side of the container to get the last bits off...


----------



## Michi (Aug 2, 2020)

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## Michi (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a Braun that has been going strong for 20+ years. Shows no sign of wearing out, and gets used several times a week. Mine came with a small food processor attachment, which I use a fair bit. It only holds about half a litre, but is just perfect for small quantities, because it avoids me having to haul out and clean the big food processor.

America's Test Kitchen recently declared a Braun as their winning blender, too:


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 2, 2020)

juice said:


> Been using a good old Bamix for years



Yeah. Bamix is high on my list. At that price-point, you start to enter the bottom of 'commercial' territory. Which is why I asked the question! I use scare quotes because I don't know if the marketing term really means the design was changed in any meaningful way. I'd be interested to know if chefs out recognise a particular consumer model as a good/durable option for small scale work? Or if the low-end commercial stuff is no better than consumer models...


These tables are primarily for my future reference (not comprehensive, but seemed to come up in reviews or customer ratings)... but maybe there is utility in it for others.

Consumer:


ModelCost ($)Power (W)Breville Control Grip100​280​Braun MultiQuick70-180​700-1000​KitchenAid Classic 2 Speed140​180​Bamix classic/immersion280-350​140​Bamix gastro400​200​

Commercial:


ModelCost ($)Power (W)Waring Light Duty Quik Stix150​100​KitchenAid Commercial350​500​Robot Coupe Micro Mix350​220​Robot Coupe Mini MP 160 VV450​240​

As a broad generalisation, the commercial models look more single purpose, easier to clean... and I can't help but think their power ratings are a better indication of continuous output (less overheating etc...)


----------



## VincentBeek (Aug 2, 2020)

My Braun is also 15 years old and still going.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 2, 2020)

Michi said:


> I have a Braun that has been going strong for 20+ years.



Take care of it! Some negative reviews on the new models are "my previous Braun lasted nearly 20 years" followed by disappointment . Again, this could be the few percent that get a dud through poor quality control... Cost cutting is certainly a trend that has gotten worse and worse...


----------



## juice (Aug 2, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> Robot Coupe Micromix - which would probably last my lifetime (although very, very pricey for a home immersion blender!).


If you use it a fair bit, $350 doesn't seem outrageous, TBH. Cheaper than a decent knife


----------



## Bear (Aug 2, 2020)

Robot Coupe Micro Mix, we always had good luck with the brand at the restaurant, $250 on amazon. I've got a huge Avamix from a restaurant supply store, I only use it for soups, cost me $129.


----------



## juice (Aug 2, 2020)

Bear said:


> Robot Coupe Micro Mix, we always had good luck with the brand at the restaurant, $250 on amazon.


US$250 means it's a steal for $350 down here.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 2, 2020)

We have the Breville. It works fine for home use. And even the little food processor bowl that the grip can attach to I use for salsa.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 2, 2020)

juice said:


> If you use it a fair bit, $350 doesn't seem outrageous, TBH. Cheaper than a decent knife



Hehe... right? Also "buy cheap, buy twice" comes to mind.




Bear said:


> Robot Coupe Micro Mix, we always had good luck with the brand at the restaurant, $250 on amazon. I've got a huge Avamix from a restaurant supply store, I only use it for soups, cost me $129.



Robot coupe looks like nice stuff. The stuff I have read online seems to praise the brand. I couldn't find a whole lot on the Micro Mix. Thanks for the Avamix tip, I'll look them up. Our use is 99% soups  (have done mayo and smoothies on the odd occasion).




erickso1 said:


> We have the Breville. It works fine for home use



Our most recent one that died was a basic two speed Breville. The motor was actually fine! It was the little plastic coupling that attaches the motor to the drive spindle of the blending arm. It cracked open, preventing it from transferring torque - just a nasty buzzing sound instead. I tried a hack fix but it didnt last long.


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2020)

I've had s Bamix for about 10 yrs. Used it in pro kitchen for a couple of those years. It's pretty much bulletproof. 

Not impressed w Breville. Kitchenaid is crap. 

!Waring (pro model) is about equivelent to Bamix. But fugly.

No experience with RC blender.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 2, 2020)

daveb said:


> I've had s Bamix for about 10 yrs. Used it in pro kitchen for a couple of those years. It's pretty much bulletproof.
> 
> Not impressed w Breville. Kitchenaid is crap.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that  Good to get negative feedback as well.

I was hoping there would be a small capacity, well built stick blender for commercial kitchens that saved costs by not pouring money into advertising and aesthetic design. Maybe the small Robot coupe fits that bill? Bamix seems to be a meeting of the two markets. It does generally get praised for durability.


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2020)

I took my Bamix to work to teplace a failed Waring. Couple years of making puree soups daily, 6 - 8L at a time. The waring did well until it didn't. I've used Waring in other pro kitchens and they are very solid. They would be my first choice if buying for a pro kitchen.

But I edited my post to include fugly for the Waring. They are made for pro use and there's no aesthetic to them. The Bamix, ime, is just as solid and looks nice as well. It would be my first choice for a home kitchen - even my home kitchen where functionality trumps pretty.

Do know that nothing about a RC is cheap. I don't know the immersion blender but do have two of the processors (2K each) sitting on a shelf cause I can't get the beancounters to approve new blades (200 ea) and a new lid (400). They did buy off on a new, $600 Waring processor though. In some world that makes sense.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 2, 2020)

I dont know which one I have. But it’s been badassing for a decade+. I blew up a Braun making enchilada sauce. It belched out that ozone burned wire smell and quit working.

let me grab a pic. It’s a Waring commercial. Even the cord is heavy. I’ll use it today to make grilled zucchini Soup.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 2, 2020)

Fugly? Beauty is in the final product for me. Not so sure I would pic an immersio-blender for aesthetics. It’s buried in a drawer until I need it. The waring has a toggle switch. Top toggle is slow speed, bottom toggle is fast speed. No adjustable dial to adjust speed which I think is pretty useless since most of us would opt for fast. 

the waring is heavy. A bit heavy for my wife To use for extended time. The blade is very efficient. You simply tilt it a tiny bit and it won’t suction to the bottom of the pot. I can’t remember how much I paid for it. It was on par with the Bamix if I remember straight.
good luck with the search OP!


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 2, 2020)

The small Waring is great for home use. The big one makes quick work of gallons of whatever. Chuch got me a waring commercial food processor was great to use til covid came along


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2020)

Thats the one. Could not count the gallons of soup I've pureed with the Waring.

But same can be said for Bamix and it looks good doing it.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 2, 2020)

The Robot Coupe is "non-culinary minded clock puncher" resistant. I forget the other brands that would last 6-12 months. Robot Coupe kept going after 5 years.


----------



## Redoryx (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m a chef if 20 years and every kitchen I’ve worked in had a bamix of various sizes. They last nearly forever. The smaller ones like you’d want were used on the hot line for 4-6 hours 365 days, in heated acidic liquids, sauces, purée etc. aside from very mild corrosion on the Aluminium crown they never had failures. We did have one that the button pad wore out on eventually and became an electrical hazard. Aside from that they’re basically bullet proof.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 2, 2020)

Great! Really great! Thanks everyone!

Bamix, waring, Robot-coupe... that is a good handful of choices in this bracket.




daveb said:


> But I edited my post to include fugly for the Waring. They are made for pro use and there's no aesthetic to them. The Bamix, ime, is just as solid and looks nice as well. It would be my first choice for a home kitchen - even my home kitchen where functionality trumps pretty.





I don't mind too much. It won't be counter-top bling. There is a certain industrial simplicity to the Waring. Maybe fugly... but not the worst kind of ugly. Interesting comment on your home preference. What is the decisive factor of the Bamix over the Waring



daveb said:


> Do know that nothing about a RC is cheap. I don't know the immersion blender but do have two of the processors (2K each) sitting on a shelf cause I can't get the beancounters to approve new blades (200 ea) and a new lid (400). They did buy off on a new, $600 Waring processor though. In some world that makes sense.



Boy... No kidding. I found a manual with an exploded diagram of replacement parts ($$$$). Props to Robot-coupe for making it accessible for customers to service their own equipment. Pity about the bean-counters! Seems like user serviceability is one of the advantages of Robot-coupe!





boomchakabowwow said:


> Fugly? Beauty is in the final product for me. Not so sure I would pic an immersio-blender for aesthetics. It’s buried in a drawer until I need it. The waring has a toggle switch. Top toggle is slow speed, bottom toggle is fast speed. No adjustable dial to adjust speed which I think is pretty useless since most of us would opt for fast.
> 
> the waring is heavy. A bit heavy for my wife To use for extended time. The blade is very efficient. You simply tilt it a tiny bit and it won’t suction to the bottom of the pot. I can’t remember how much I paid for it. It was on par with the Bamix if I remember straight.
> good luck with the search OP!





Thanks for the photo. Im pretty sure that is the model I am thinking about.

Im the same. It would be stashed in a cupboard - so I looks aren't a primary concern. You're probably right about the speed. For the minority of times I have used previous blenders to make mayonnaise or salad dressing, finer grained control of the speed _might_ have be handy... the rest of the time low and high have served me well.

Good tip about the weight. My better half is quite petite - she might not appreciate hefting the Waring around. Strange about the cost though! The entry level Waring is quite a fair bit cheaper than Bamix here....





lowercasebill said:


> The small Waring is great for home use.



Thats the one... hehe.... the big ones look like outboard motors!





M1k3 said:


> The Robot Coupe is "non-culinary minded clock puncher" resistant. I forget the other brands that would last 6-12 months. Robot Coupe kept going after 5 years.





If that is not a ringing endorsement for durability, I dont know what is?

Waring is made in USA (right?). I imagine that would make them cheaper for American chefs. Good to hear some Robot-Coupe love. Judging by the small sample size in this thread, they are less popular for the small scale blenders.





Redoryx said:


> I’m a chef if 20 years and every kitchen I’ve worked in had a bamix of various sizes. They last nearly forever. The smaller ones like you’d want were used on the hot line for 4-6 hours 365 days, in heated acidic liquids, sauces, purée etc. aside from very mild corrosion on the Aluminium crown they never had failures. We did have one that the button pad wore out on eventually and became an electrical hazard. Aside from that they’re basically bullet proof.



Geeze... Those are some pretty serious operational hours! Werent Bamix the first immersion blender? Good to know they havent diluted the concept!


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 3, 2020)

Interesting! 

I sat down with the better half and we eliminated Bamix! It is stuck in between the other two in terms of value. Waring is by far the best value machine. Robot Coupe is the one with the better features (detachable stick, more power, variable speed). At Bamix prices, you may as well buy the robot-coupe.

Again... For anyone else on the internet who might find this useful:


ModelWeight (g)Power (W)Speed (RPM)Cost (approx $AUD)$ / WWaring Commercial Light Duty Quik Stix1100​175​15,500 & 20,500​120​0.7​Bamix Classic940​140​12,000 & 17,000​280​2​Bamix Gastro940​200​12,000 & 17,000​400​2​Robot Coupe MicroMix1400​220​1,500 - 14,000​350​1.6​


And then there were two! My wallet says Waring but my heart says robot-coupe.




.... actually.... At ~$120, if the Waring as good as its reputation, its a bloody steal!


----------



## Michi (Aug 3, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> .... actually.... At ~$120, if the Waring as good as its reputation, its a bloody steal!


Don't forget that you can buy three Warings for the price of one Robot Coupe. And, while the first Waring is still working, the remainder of the money can be invested or used for something else useful.

If a Waring lasts ten years (and it may well last longer), you'll be an old man before you'll have to buy your fourth Waring…


----------



## juice (Aug 3, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> And then there were two! My wallet says Waring but my heart says robot-coupe.


Well, your wallet is the smart one here


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 3, 2020)

Michi said:


> Don't forget that you can buy three Warings for the price of one Robot Coupe. And, while the first Waring, is still working the remainder of the money can be invested or used for something else useful.





juice said:


> Well, your wallet is the smart one here



You guys are great... I needed some sense talked into me! Waring it is!


----------



## parbaked (Aug 3, 2020)

When my Braun dies I'm buying the little Waring...


----------



## ecchef (Aug 3, 2020)

Another vote for Waring. I’ve been using them at work for years. Very good bang for the buck.
At home I have a RC Mini Pro that I got a great deal on at a show. Bulletproof, but the speed control feels cheap and seems like an afterthought.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 3, 2020)

I thought I would miss the detachable end. But not at all. I just unplug it and sponge up the end. (Man that sounded terrible read out loud) 

my wife said The Waring was about $100 when I bought it. Sorry. My memory sucks.


----------



## juice (Aug 3, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> You guys are great... I needed some sense talked into me! Waring it is!


We need a review in a few months. Put it in your diary


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 4, 2020)

Don't forget the Dynamic Mini-Pro commercial immersion blenders. Actually they have several compact versions. Made in France, with many detachable accessories/whisks/blades,etc. I bought one a few years ago, and it's built like a tank. Unfortunately, we ended up returning before trying it out because we were at that same time, buying a 14 cup Cuisinart food-processor, plus a Vitamix blender, and a Kitchen-Aid hand mixer. We just didn't have the need for an immersion blender. I may still go back and buy it anyway,,if I can find a use for it.



They also have a cordless version.






MiniPro Cordless – Dynamic Mixers







dynamicmixers.ca


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice. But you never used it? It’s wins being orange.

how do you know it’s good if you never used it?


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 4, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Nice. But you never used it? It’s wins being orange.
> 
> how do you know it’s good if you never used it?



I didn't say it was "good",,, I said it was built like a tank. Typically, commercial units have a much higher duty-cycle rating compared to consumer goods. Dynamic has a huge range of models available, as well as accessories.

. The small Dynamic mini-pro, is rated to 4 litres, or just over 1 gallon with the mixer-wand, and 5 liters with the whisk attachment.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 4, 2020)

You’re right. Gotcha.


----------



## The Edge (Aug 4, 2020)

The last time I did any research on the subject was about 10 years ago. Most of what I read was to just get the cheapest one you could find, as they all died at about the same rate. Still have the cheapo Cuisinart with removable attachment. Doesn't quite have the power that I'd like, but it will eventually get the job done. I'm halfway tempted to build my own when this dies, but hopefully that's down the road. I'll keep this thread in mind though, just in case I want to upgrade, and not hassle with the build though.


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 5, 2020)

Just placed my order... 102 dollarydoos.



juice said:


> We need a review in a few months. Put it in your diary



I'll try!!


----------



## juice (Aug 5, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> I'll try!!


There is no try, only do. Or something. I dunno, I don't watch movies


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 5, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> Don't forget the Dynamic Mini-Pro commercial immersion blenders



I did see them! In the end Waring was too good a price.




The Edge said:


> Most of what I read was to just get the cheapest one you could find, as they all died at about the same rate. Still have the cheapo Cuisinart with removable attachment. Doesn't quite have the power that I'd like, but it will eventually get the job done. I'm halfway tempted to build my own when this dies, but hopefully that's down the road. I'll keep this thread in mind though, just in case I want to upgrade, and not hassle with the build though.



I followed the cheap route. After a cheapie and a mid-priced one, I thought I would give something sturdier a go. I anticipate that a commercial brand would be built to a higher standard. Im looking forward to seeing. Given the praise, Bamix looks like it is worth consideration - but it seems expensive compared to Waring and even the Robot-Coupe.

I think the models that came up here are a decent representation of good brands that make light-duty commercial units. Hopefully that will save you sometime in the future


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 5, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> 102 dollarydoos.


What's the didgeridoo to dollarydoo rate?


----------



## juice (Aug 5, 2020)

12 chazwallahs to the Walter Mondale


----------



## Luftmensch (Aug 5, 2020)

7 boomerangs?


..... "Australian dollar" is so boring... we definitely should have floated as the dollarydoo!


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 5, 2020)

How about the "Jumbuck"? A tucker-bag full of jumbucks. 

(God Bless Judith Durham)


----------



## juice (Aug 5, 2020)

Bobby2shots said:


> (God Bless Judith Durham)


Terrific voice.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 5, 2020)

juice said:


> Terrific voice.



She certainly does have ,,,,, to me she WAS "The Seekers". (A World of Our Own,,, Georgy Girl,,,,I'll Never Find Another You,,,,,Morning Town Ride,,, Waltzing Matilda,,,.. so many more.

Big heart for such a tiny lady. I've been a life-long fan. An Australian National treasure.


----------



## AT5760 (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m late to the party on this one, but I had an inexpensive Braun for 15+ years. I replaced it only when the mini food processor broke. I know have another Braun that works just as well (except the annoying “safety” switch). Mine does not see heavy use, however.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 5, 2020)

juice said:


> There is no try, only do. Or something. I dunno, I don't watch movies


 You almost got it. Haha. Wait, you may have got it!


----------



## juice (Sep 24, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> juice said:
> 
> 
> > We need a review in a few months. Put it in your diary
> ...


OK, a reminder


----------



## FishmanDE (Sep 24, 2020)

juice said:


> There is no try, only do. Or something. I dunno, I don't watch movies


'Trying' is doing with the intention to fail.


----------



## Luftmensch (Sep 28, 2020)

juice said:


> OK, a reminder





It is on the backlog... which is to say it is on the "guilt log"

I took some photos of a pumpkin soup. I will put taking some product shots on the list!


----------



## Michi (Feb 19, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> It is on the backlog... which is to say it is on the "guilt log"
> 
> I took some photos of a pumpkin soup. I will put taking some product shots on the list!


I'm calling your lie… 

My Braun has finally developed a problem: where the top of the shaft comes out of the housing, there is a silicone gasket to prevent liquid from entering from the top of the shaft into the housing while cleaning. That gasket has broken, so the shaft wobbles a little when I touch it. The blender still works, and might work for another long while. But this prompted me to look at a replacement. Torn between the Braun Vario 5 and the small Waring. If the Waring had a detachable shaft, I'd be in. (I often find myself detaching the motor unit while the blender is still in the pot, so I can deal with cleaning separately, and without dripping stuff all over the place…)

So, are you happy with your Waring?


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 23, 2022)

Youre going to have to wait another year and a half for a reply 



I will write down some thoughts. I hesitate to let this be viewed as anything other than impressions. I have not used enough immersion blenders to really call this a "review".

My reason for seeking out a robust stick blender was that my previous two had broken quickly. The first was a cheap no name brand - I did not have any high expectations, so perhaps that data point should be removed. The second was a Breville:



Luftmensch said:


> Our most recent one that died was a basic two speed Breville. The motor was actually fine! It was the little plastic coupling that attaches the motor to the drive spindle of the blending arm. It cracked open, preventing it from transferring torque - just a nasty buzzing sound instead. I tried a hack fix but it didnt last long.



The electrics were fine! I suppose if I had been a better recycler, I may have found the correct replacement parts online. Anyway... off the back of this thread, I decided to get the Waring Light Duty Quik Stix. A local store had a promotion running that knocked $20 off the price. My reasons for looking at light duty commercial options were that I wanted a single purpose device that was durable. The Waring does appear to serve this role.

*What you get in the box*

If you want no frills, the Waring is about as simple as it gets! This could be a positive or a negative. The unit does not disassemble and allow different heads/bells to be mounted. There are no fancy attachments in the box. All you get is the blender....

*Aesthetics*

When we aren't using our immersion blender we store it in the back of a cupboard. To this end... I dont really care what it looks like. I would not call it outright ugly... but it is not winning any beauty contests either... or coming third place for that matter. In many ways it is quite neural looking. The black plastic, aluminium and polished steel create a fairly minimal looking tool. Each to their own...

*Build quality*

What I will say, is that they have not poured their budget into finish quality.

The plastic housing round the drive motor feels cheap. There is a big seam where the two halves join but it is rigid enough. With reasonable force, I cannot cause it to creek or flex. It is not indestructible either. The unit is top heavy (more on that later). It was standing upright in our drying rack and was predictably knocked over. It landed on one of the ribs in the steel rack and developed a small crack in the plastic where it meets the (cast?) aluminium cone that feeds into the stainless steel drive unit.

The switch mechanism activating the high and low settings produces a nice reassuring click. It gives the impression of being a quality component. However, I would say the rocker switch itself feels a little chintzy and plasticy. That said; I have had no problems with it.

The fact that it is an integrated unit makes things simple. There are no detachable parts (apart from the replaceable blade). For this reason, I expect the drive train to last a long while. This was the main reason our previous Breville failed - the star coupling that drove the shaft in the detachable head split in two. I cant imagine something similar happening inside the Waring. Because it is a single unit, the bell and neck is very, very solidly attached. There is absolutely zero wiggle or play. I can't imagine it ever coming loose.

*Design*

There is not much to this unit.

It is chorded to mains power. I like that. I was looking for that. It means you get endless power and dont have to worry about a battery dying on you in 3-5 years. For some, this might be a disadvantage. I measure the chord to be a little less than two metres long - more than enough for the two kitchens I have used it in. It comes with a handy, plastic cable tie installed on the chord. If you have the patience, you can tidy up the chord for storage.

The depression wrapping around the blender at the switch is useful. It is deep enough that I can touch my thumb and index finger while holding the Waring. It is not particularly ergonomic but it is not uncomfortable either. It gives you a secure grasp of the device.

The rocker switch provides you with two power levels. A fidgeter and fusser might want more control over their speed but I have never felt the need to have more fine grained control. You have to hold the button down to activate the blender - it is a dead man's switch. There is no way to lock the button down into unsupervised activity. I have not found this to be an issue either. Although it might be annoying.... it is safer.

In my experience the shaft length is long enough for home stock pots. I have made 6-8L of soup at a time. For larger volumes and stockpots, you might start not be able to reach the bottom of the pot.

The biggest downside to it being an integrated unit is that it makes it more difficult to clean. You have to be careful not to get water into the drive housing. It is also a little unwieldy... You are trying to clean a small surface with 800g on the other side of a 20cm lever arm. But honestly, this is a small niggle. To clean it I _unplug**_ the device and wipe the blade and bell with a sponge (**careful of your fingers). After that I plug it in and run it in a jug of detergent water. Unplug; rinse the bell under the tap... wipe dry. The key is to wash it as soon as possible. Dont let anything dry or get sticky on the bell. The seal at the drive shaft is very tight. I do not get the impression any liquid is finding its way into the drive system.

One last thing.... the blender does emit a _slight_ 'electric motor' smell. It does not smell like imminent failure (melting plastic or rubber). It might be something like oil burning off the motor coils or perhaps ozone from the brushes...

*Performance*

I would love to compare it to other well known brands like Bamix, Kitchenaid, Braun... or Cuisinart... but I can't! I have not had the chance to use these brands. It is the most powerful immersion blender I have used. In a narrow enough volume - like a jug or measuring cup, it produces an impressive amount of suction. It has not complained about any of the tasks I have thrown at it. We have used it to blend soup (e.g. pumpkin/squash), make some dips (e.g. hommus) and mix up salad dressing. We havent tried to crush ice or make sticky viscous things - nor are we likely to. We have also never had the need to run it more than 5-10 minutes at a time.

The whole reason I purchased the unit was out of hope that Waring's reputation as a commercial kitchen supplier would translate into a domestic unit. Again... time will tell. I have owned it for about a year and a half. It is not showing any early Waring () signs of failure.

*Verdict*

I am happy with it. It does the jobs I ask it to. It is simple. While it is not a cheap product... it is not priced at super premium levels either. It is a bit of an ugly duckling and has a strange mixture between feeling solid and cheap. I would be very happy if (and am hoping) the majority of the budget has gone into durable internals and not aesthetics or marketing. Time will tell... I have not owned it long enough...

I would cautiously recommend it if you are after a simple, no-frills immersion blender. My only hesitation comes from the slight impression that they have cut corners on some parts. Again; if it is in the right places, that is a win for the consumer. If it is an indication that 1 out of every 10 units might be problematic.... I am less keen! But so far *I* am satisfied!


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 23, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> I took some photos of a pumpkin soup.



Archival footage of umami pumpkin soup. Ingredients ready for oven roasting:












Nice and grilled:
















Used residual heat to help with the sauteing:






All into the pot...






Time for the Waring to shine....


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 23, 2022)

... just a bit of silly fun. Suction from the Waring lifting a mug with water... about 700g in total...


----------



## sansho (Feb 23, 2022)

hi Luftmensch,

thank you for this thread, your posts with comparison tables, and for your detailed waring review. i enjoyed reading, and it will come in handy when i need to buy one in the future.

for now, i have a couple of white plastic, consumer grade, single speed units that i accumulated over the years. they're stained yellow from blending stuff with turmeric. i think one's a braun.

for my infrequent use, i think it would take me a really long time to break both of them, but when i need more power or a longer neck or something, i'll upgrade.

i'll probably get a robot coupe (if i'm feeling fancy) or a waring (default option, especially if i need a longer neck since those come in a variety of neck lengths).



Luftmensch said:


> You have to hold the button down to activate the blender - it is a *dead man's switch*. There is no way to lock the button down into unsupervised activity. I have not found this to be an issue either. Although it might be annoying.... it is safer.



actually, that is just a normal switch, right? a dead man's switch activates upon cessation of pressure -- it closes the circuit upon death or incapacitation. a normal switch closes the circuit when you press it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 23, 2022)

i just used my Waring again. it is so boring looking. but man does it whaack big things into tiny things.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 23, 2022)

sansho said:


> thank you for this thread, your posts with comparison tables, and for your detailed waring review. i enjoyed reading, and it will come in handy when i need to buy one in the future.



My pleasure! Although it took some handy community reminders 

All reviews with Robot Coupe equipment are glowing. I imagine it is a fantastic little unit. We dont use a stick blender enough to really justify the cost. I was close to tipping in that direction. @Michi and @juice talked some sense into me. That said... for anyone considering a Bamix... I would recommend they consider a Robot Coupe




sansho said:


> actually, that is just a normal switch, right? a dead man's switch activates upon cessation of pressure -- it closes the circuit upon death or incapacitation. a normal switch closes the circuit when you press it.



I suppose I mean to say; the switch is not a toggle switch. It does _not_ operate like a household light switch where you can turn it on and walk away! Each side of the rocker is a momentary switch. I would say this is a normal configuration for immersion blenders. The fact that the blades are exposed makes them a minor hazard. Manufacturers can mitigate some risk by only allowing the device to be active so long as the operator is applying pressure to the switch.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 23, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> My pleasure! Although it took some handy community reminders
> 
> All reviews with Robot Coupe equipment are glowing. I imagine it is a fantastic little unit. We dont use a stick blender enough to really justify the cost. I was close to tipping in that direction. @Michi and @juice talked some sense into me. That said... for anyone considering a Bamix... I would recommend they consider a Robot Coupe
> 
> ...


All of the immersion blenders I've used have that kind of switch. Some have a button to lock it in the 'on' position.


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2022)

The Robot Coupe is nice but the initial cost plus care and feeding of it makes it prohibitively expensive (for most).

I have a Bamix at home and a more industrial Waring trolling motor at work. The Bamix is a sleeker looking unit and functionally compares to the Waring. The Waring ain't pretty but may be around long after I'm gone.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Michi (Feb 23, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Youre going to have to wait another year and a half for a reply


Thanks heaps for the very detailed review! It sounds like the thing will last for decades.

I'm still debating which one to get. For me, it would be the Waring. But my wife uses the hand blender a lot more than I do, and she's not keen on the higher weight and the non-detachable motor.

I think I'll put the problem into the "too hard" basket, at least until the Braun finally dies completely…


----------



## Wagnum (Feb 27, 2022)

I'd say bite the bullet and get the Robot Coupe. They are easily fixed of they should break, not so sure about the repair-ability of the other options


----------



## sumis (Feb 28, 2022)

Professional hand mixer SMX 800 TURBO MX001T| Dynamic

[they also make badass blenders you can actually use with one hand.]

.


----------



## Luftmensch (Mar 14, 2022)

Michi said:


> That gasket has broken, so the shaft wobbles a little when I touch it. The blender still works, and might work for another long while.





After some though.... Depending on the part... you could do what I _didnt_ do... If you are willing to comb the internet for replacement parts - you might find a drop in solution? If it is an old model where they didnt carry the design across to newer models, you will be out of luck...

If the basic DNA of the model hasnt changed... it might be the fastest, cheapest and easiest route forward...


----------



## Michi (Mar 14, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> If the basic DNA of the model hasnt changed... it might be the fastest, cheapest and easiest route forward...


Indeed. Braun are pretty good at providing spare parts even for older models. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## daveb (Mar 14, 2022)

Wagnum said:


> I'd say bite the bullet and get the Robot Coupe. They are easily fixed of they should break, not so sure about the repair-ability of the other options



I think this has become "overcome by events". But in my experience Robot coup's high retail prices are only exceeded by their high repair parts prices. New blade on a processor was over $500. Bought a replacement Waring unit instead.


----------



## Wagnum (Mar 15, 2022)

daveb said:


> I think this has become "overcome by events". But in my experience Robot coup's high retail prices are only exceeded by their high repair parts prices. New blade on a processor was over $500. Bought a replacement Waring unit instead.


That's too much, definitely not worth it then. I didn't realize parts were so pricey. Luckily I didn't have to pay for the repair


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 15, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Don't forget the Dynamic Mini-Pro commercial immersion blenders. Actually they have several compact versions. Made in France, with many detachable accessories/whisks/blades,etc. I bought one a few years ago, and it's built like a tank. Unfortunately, we ended up returning before trying it out because we were at that same time, buying a 14 cup Cuisinart food-processor, plus a Vitamix blender, and a Kitchen-Aid hand mixer. We just didn't have the need for an immersion blender. I may still go back and buy it anyway,,if I can find a use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what it's worth... we used these in the hospital kitchen I used to work at and they were tanks that just kept on going. Ugly as sin, but very effective and reliable.
For myself I went with Bamix; it's at a similar level quality wise, but took less beatings from the fugly stick. Bamix tends to go on sale during the big sales holidays like Black Friday.

And kind of as a sidenote, whatever blender you get I'd highly recommend getting one with a coiled wire. Found those a lot less annoying to deal with and store.


----------



## uniliang (Mar 15, 2022)

Waring is pretty good but I also like All-Clad KZ750D.
Warring died about a year to year and half, All-Clad last a bit longer than that.


----------



## Bernoulli (Mar 16, 2022)

I use Bamix Pro. I believe that Bamix invented the immersion blender. Works well for me.


----------



## javi_rome (Mar 16, 2022)

Has anyone have any experience with the Waring Bolt immersion blenders? I first took notice of these on the Netflix Final Table competition.


----------



## PNWanderlust (Apr 5, 2022)

I bought a cheap Hamilton Beach one for $35, and it has been going strong for 4 years.
It's tackled everything I've wanted so far, I'm actually impressed with this thing.

When it dies I'll buy a Bamix though.


----------



## Loam (May 21, 2022)

Braun.


----------

